# Team Necron - WIP



## teamnecron (Aug 4, 2010)

When I was fourteen, I spent most of a summer with my best friend, sat in Games Workshop. The other kids were out playing football, chasing girls and breathing fresh air. But we did something better. Something noble.

We painted.

Every day was about something new – some days I’d be tackling a few tricky assault marines, some days it would be gazing longingly at tanks I’d eventually buy, but never assemble. I was, like all teenage hobbyists, flawed in that I was fourteen and therefore a complete idiot. I spent a ton of cash on Orks, Tyranids, and Space Marines. Even a few random models I just liked the look of. Hundreds, if not thousands of pounds later, my shelves collapsed, a year or two on from my passionate hobby-focused summer.

Most models simply broke. Undercoated models waiting for their first lick of paint shattered. Painted models chipped and broke. They all went into storage in the attic, and I took that as a sign to destroy the wardrobe that had taken out thousands of points worth of models. It was time to move on.

Yet, years later, I found myself doing the same thing, especially over the last few months. I’d go to the Games Workshop site, and browse their models for hours, building fantasy army lists and filling my basket, only to never buy anything whatsoever. Once it was Tau. The next time it was Black Templars.

However, recently, it was Necrons. I remember them coming out, near the end of my Games Workshop hang-out days. Watching a friend piece together a Monolith, staring at these amazing models that we only knew of as pewter embarrassments in expensive blister packs before that day. They looked like skeletons fresh out of Egyptian culture, mixed with The Terminator‘s T101 endoskeleton, and carried rifles as badass as anything you’d ever seen. Best bit? They were mixed with the regenerative abilities of the T1000 from Judgement Day.

But my other confession? I only ever played one match properly, and it wasn’t even played with proper rules. I won, but that was because the other guy (my best friend) conceded the battle. A victory due to the cowardice of an opponent is, let’s be honest, not really a victory at all. You’re just a bully with painting skills and a lot of disposable income.

Now, I’ll be building a Necron army, and starting to play. I plan to tournament-play. I plan to dominate tournament play. Yeah, they’ll be Necrons of a generic colour scheme, and of course I’ll be starting with the battleforce (you’re an idiot if you don’t), but that’s how I’ll roll.

Currently, the army stands at a Lord, 48 Warriors, 3 Destroyers, a Tomb Spyder and 7 Scarab bases. Here are a few pics of this month's progress (slow, it's tough to work on them if you work 9-5, lack a halogen lamp, and the daylight hours are getting shorter and shorter).

Here's the battleforce sprues and Lord, laid out and ready:


















After assembly and basing, minus 20 Warriors and the Spyder (I know most base _after_ painting is completed, but considering the bases will be black sand drybrushed with grey, it seems to kill two birds with one stone, really):










And after base-coating:










At present I'm done with the Scarab bases, Destroyers and the Lord, and I'll be uploading a fair few pics of those soon. I've gone for a simple scheme - dark green guns (almost black) with a crystalline sheen to them, green metallic shoulderpads, but the rest is the classic rusted metal look. Hopefully this will bring the Necron lovers out of the woodworks!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

holy big pictures batman!

also: Where do you post such huge files / is it free? I must know because if I can post my pictures in their full resoultion no one would complain about not being able to see my f'ing details again!


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmmm ... should be fun to watch the army grow ... Have fun with it and enjoy.


----------



## teamnecron (Aug 4, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> holy big pictures batman!
> 
> also: Where do you post such huge files / is it free? I must know because if I can post my pictures in their full resoultion no one would complain about not being able to see my f'ing details again!


If you head over to my wordpress necron blog, you'll find that you can upload around 2gig worth of high-res images at any one time. Then it's just a case of grabbing the wordpress image URL from the upload window, and presto, high-res image links.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

This looks interesting... Cant wait so see some painted models!


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome back to the hobby! And welcome to heresy, fun forum.

I usually do all the basing stuff before painting. As long as it's going to be painted too(Like sand or anything but not flock and things like that.)

I'm not much of a necron player, more of a bystander cause I always liked them but never plan to play them really. But I enjoy watching them get built into an army! So good luck!

Where's the monoliths!?!?!? :grin: Love those things.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking great so far. Where's the painted ones!?



teamnecron said:


>


How did you prime these? It looks like you got really really light coverage on the bases. Did you prime from underneath as well. Meaning if you look at the mini from underneath, can you see plastic?


----------



## teamnecron (Aug 4, 2010)

Pherion said:


> Looking great so far. Where's the painted ones!?
> 
> 
> 
> How did you prime these? It looks like you got really really light coverage on the bases. Did you prime from underneath as well. Meaning if you look at the mini from underneath, can you see plastic?


I primed them with Chaos Black Spray - first time I've painted in seven years, so I was quite happy with how they came out. What I find works well is just some watered down Vallejo black across the base to really let it sink into all the cracks and around the sand granules, as it then means if the sand comes loose, you're not left with brown bits on a black and grey base.

As for painted ones - I'm finished with the Destroyers, Scarabs and Lord at present, and a test Necron. Quite happy with the results, but they're packed away for moving them between locations at the moment. I'll post some pictures as soon as I can.



Babypowder said:


> Welcome back to the hobby! And welcome to heresy, fun forum.
> 
> I usually do all the basing stuff before painting. As long as it's going to be painted too(Like sand or anything but not flock and things like that.)
> 
> ...


Yeah, I find if you're going to paint them and the base anyway, and the base will be black as a base-coat, why not kill some of the work off and spray them?

Ah, the Monoliths. I plan to have at least one (I find going for one of each unit is a wise idea, means I can chop and change depending on opponent), but I want to get some practise in before I tackle a large project like that.


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

Necrons = instant +rep...due to the low "variety" of Necron units it is indeed a good idea to have at -least- one full squad of every type (definately 2 or more in the case of Destroyers and Monoliths)...i have gone this route, with the exeption of Pariahs, though im sure at some point ill get a few...many, many points to make on Tactica and Army building but its good to see more Necron players out there...looking forward to updates!

:victory:


----------

